# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC C-frame với thép hình & combo - 200x200x150

## CKD

*CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC C-frame với thép hình & combo - 200x200x150*

Sau cái Thiết kế chế tạo khung C-frame.
CKD bắt tay vào thực hiện dự án mới..
Rút kinh nghiệm gia công cơ khi ở dự án bỏ dở, giờ CKD quyết định thực hiện bằng thép hình, ghép bằng đai ốc & hàn. Bề mặt có phay phẳng v.v...

Việc đầu tiên là thiết kế.. theo phương pháp làm việc của CKD.. dù lớn hay nhỏ gì, khi làm cũng nên thiết kế và dựng mô hình 2D, 3D trên máy tính để có thể hình dung trước sản phẩm mình định làm.

Chiếu hông, trước & trên xuống.




Dựng phối cảnh 3D để xem thử.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Từ lý thuyết đến thực tế là một khoảng cách quá xa.. mà không phải lúc nào cũng có thể thể đến được đích.

Lý thuyết (và cả các ảnh phía trên nữa)


Thực tế

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Do quá trình làm tay chân bẩn, nên vớ được cái gì thì mang ra chụp bằng cái ấy, lúc thì máy ảnh, lúc thì điện thoại... giờ một số ảnh bị thất lạc, tìm chưa ra. Thôi thì có gì úp đó, khi nào có up tiếp vậy.

Gá lắp sơ thử xem thế nào.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Nhìn bộ Z thấy không hài lòng lắm, liên hệ với anh Nam CNC, thế có một bộ Z ngon ơ.



Rà thử xem mặt bàn thế nào..
Mặt bàn nhôm dày 20mm. Do không làm rãnh T nên phải khoan lỗ bắt ốc gá kẹp phôi


Bản gốc của bộ Z này có gắn liền motor servo, đã được anh Nam mod lại. Tuy nhiên.. phần cốt vẫn còn quá dài so với nhu cầu.



Suy nghĩ tiếp
.. liệu tiếp tục với hiện tại? Cái này thì không thích.
.. tiêp tục mod phần cốt lại? Cái này thì tốn công...
.. Suy nghĩ thêm vài... tháng đã  :Wink:

----------

CBNN, hoangv2, solero

----------


## CKD

Trong thời gian chờ suy nghĩ xem có nên mod trục Z lại hay không, tiến hành đi dây nhợ cho em nó.








Phần kết cấu trên dưới, trước sau gì cũng có các mối ghép kết cấu để tăng độ cứng vững.




Tạm thời tới đây

----------

CBNN, kimtan

----------


## CKD

Suy nghĩ mãi rồi cũng phải quyết định. Do CKD cái gì cũng thích đẹp.. nên tiến hành mod lại một tí xíu.. cho nó thêm đẹp.

Nguyên bản.. phần cốt do anh Nam mod. Tuy có cái to & dài được xem là tốt... nhưng..


Sau khi CKD mod ngắn lại. Cái này ngắn thế mới hay.

----------


## CKD

Tiến hành lắp ráp lại thôi

Đầu tiên là lắp vào tấm đế phía dưới


Lòn lên trên, cho luôn cái mặt bích lock ổ bi vào


CHo luôn ổ bi vào.. lock ốc. Nhớ lắp đúng chiều ở bi 7xxx.




Lắp gối trên vào


Vặn chặt ốc thôi


Thành quả.. em nó ngắn nhưng đẹp.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Cốt motor tuy cắt ngắn, nhưng vẫn còn dài.. làm thế nào để lắp motor vào bệ motor? Còn có cả coopling nữa chứ.

Giải pháp. Phải nâng motor lên cao hơn nữa.
Cách thực hiện nhanh và dễ nhất là làm từ nhôm hình (alu profile)





Ướm thử... không thể nói Ok.. mà là quá Ok  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Lắp coopling


Bệ motor


Lắp nắp chắn bụi phía trước

----------

anhcos, jimmyli, Khoa C3, kimtan, Lenamhai

----------


## vietnamcnc

CKD phải phay cái bàn T gắn vào nhìn sẽ phê cu lê hơn rất nhiều!

----------


## CKD

Lục lại được cái clip lúc test không tải cho em nó.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

> CKD phải phay cái bàn T gắn vào nhìn sẽ phê cu lê hơn rất nhiều!


Em nó được gã đi xa rồi anh ơi.

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Hôm nay lục thêm được mớ ảnh.. chụp lại khi làm vệ sinh bộ trượt.

Chuẩn bị tháo lắp nào.... Dụng cụ là con Bleck Desker trâu bò của CKD hehe

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Láng cóng như mới  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, đây có phải con vít búa ko?

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, đây có phải con vít búa ko?


Không phải bác... cái này chỉ là máy khoan, tích hợp thêm chức năng vặn vít, không ngon bằng vit búa  :Wink: 



Con màu vàng cam là nó đó bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

O.o thank kiu bác :x

----------


## solero

> Không phải bác... cái này chỉ là máy khoan, tích hợp thêm chức năng vặn vít, không ngon bằng vit búa 
> 
> 
> 
> Con màu vàng cam là nó đó bác


Đồ đạc của dân kỹ thuật mà gọn như này thì không ăn thua rồi

----------

Gamo, hieub1305461, tiinicat

----------


## Gamo

Thiết kế cái kệ của pa hay à nha. Hồi đó ko để ý để bắt chước :P

----------


## cncbibe

Em mê mẩn với con thiết kế của bác rồi. Bác cho em xin vẽ với. Hoặc nhà bác còn con thứ 2 không thì hôm nào cho em vinh dự được gắm nghía em nó chút xíu, em đang muốn tìm hiểu.
tks
br,

----------


## CKD

Con này cần gì bản vẽ, những gì cần làm, các chi tiết chính mình đều mô hình hóa & có ảnh trên này. Kích thước thì tùy theo thực tế thôi, mua được cái gì thì biến tấu cho nó phù hợp

----------

